# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Где научиться программированию?

## Проезжий

Подскажите существуют ли курсы програмирования профессиональные, с последующим устройством на работу.

----------


## Аратор

нет,таких курсов быть не может,потому что учить программирование надо не один год,а на 3х месячных курсах тебя научат только азам и на работу с такими знаниями врядли кто возьмет(это я говорю про ООП),а если брать веб кодинг то я думаю лучше в нете нарыть бесплатных уроков,тем более их просто тьма....

----------


## Belfast

*Проезжий*А ты уверен, что это твое? Пробовал уже программировать?

----------


## Alexandr_P

> Подскажите существуют ли курсы програмирования профессиональные, с последующим устройством на работу.


 Курсы вряд ли. Есть академия "ШАГ" и компьютерный колледж "Сервер". Но и там и там учиться нужно не один год.

----------


## Griale

теория...практика, теория,  практика, теория, и ещё раз очень очень очень много практики...

----------


## -=TigeR=-

надо переформулировать вопрос...
вместо "где" надо уже писать "зачем"...

----------


## shipr

давайте постараемся разобраться.
Итак вопрос номер раз: много ли товарищей, которые заканчивали всякие технические вузы с программисткой направленностью работают программистами? 
По своему опыту могу сказать что не много, в лучшем случае около половины с потока.
Вопрос номер раз: много ли программистов не имеют технического специального образования?
По своему опыту могу сказать, что довольно много.
Выводы - делайте сами.

От себя добавлю, то за что платят деньги в институтах не учат.

----------


## [email protected]

тут по форуму, находишь контору или человека, которая (-ый) согласится дать тебе реальное задание под обучение, над которым ты будешь работать в этой конторе 1 год, абсолютно безвозмездно, с утра до вечера, между выносом мусора, готовкой кофе и мытьем полов, слушая ехидные шуточки и дельные советы. 
и это за обязательство отработать в этой конторе после рабства еще какое-то время, после обретения вменяемости (либо невменяемости) на неопределенной ЗП, если понравишься. 
если ты будешь всё слушать, что тебе говорят через 2-5 лет найдешь себе достойное место под солнцем.

----------


## Проезжий

А может организовать такие курсы? Как думаете согласятся програмисты обучать людей?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> А может организовать такие курсы? Как думаете согласятся програмисты обучать людей?


 программисты заняты работой...
а курсов и так хватает...

----------


## Прoхожий

> согласятся програмисты обучать людей?


 Люди не захотят платить такие деньги, за которые согласятся работать программисты, у которых есть чему учиться. К тому же, чтобы и программист стоящий и научить мог - это довольно редкая комбинация

----------


## Проезжий

> программисты заняты работой...
> а курсов и так хватает...


 так где же курсы, сервер и шаг, это не те курсы которые нужны((

----------


## Прoхожий

> не те курсы


 Мало кто знает, что именно то. Но если есть понимание того, что не то - это тоже ничего.

Ту выше уже ставился вопрос "зачем" - хочешь академического образования - поступай в ВУЗ на соответствующую специальность. Хочешь денег зарабатывать - это почти что в другую сторону - выбрать перспективное направление, нужную теорию можно почерпнуть где угодно, и много-много практики (эффект будет очень не сразу). Хочешь корочку, "я ходил, а они меня не научили" и т.п. - лучше делай зарядку по утрам и блажь сама пройдёт

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> так где же курсы, сервер и шаг, это не те курсы которые нужны((


 тогда универ, политех, холодильник... на выбор...
тоже в своем роде курсы... только дольше и дороже...
 :smileflag: 

ну а если не подходит и это то тогда книжка "программирование для чайников" и "как научится программировать за 24 часа"...
только зачем...

----------


## [email protected]

и по прошествию 30 лет (из старого)

----------


## Глова Сергей

> А может организовать такие курсы? Как думаете согласятся програмисты обучать людей?


 Свяжитесь со мной по данному вопросу.

Глова Сергей

моб.      0934003149
ICQ       270499244
Skype   sergey.glova

----------


## Алекс26

я бы согласился за 15 уе в час))) дешевле нет смысла так как работодатель платит хорошо )))

----------


## Анастасия2018

Подскажите пожалуйста действительно полезные курсы IT программирования.
Многие говорят что надо начинать с верстки а потом дальше будет видно,курсов большое множество глаза разбегаются)
А отдать около 7000грн. за курсы как то на ветер не особо хочется.

----------


## gof

> Подскажите пожалуйста действительно полезные курсы IT программирования.
> Многие говорят что надо начинать с верстки а потом дальше будет видно,курсов большое множество глаза разбегаются)
> А отдать около 7000грн. за курсы как то на ветер не особо хочется.


 Попробуйте *coursera.org*

----------


## TrofiM

> Подскажите пожалуйста действительно полезные курсы IT программирования.
> Многие говорят что надо начинать с верстки а потом дальше будет видно,курсов большое множество глаза разбегаются)
> А отдать около 7000грн. за курсы как то на ветер не особо хочется.


 А какой язык хотите учить?
Самостоятельно учить что-то трудно. А если без практики - то безнадежно. ) Лучше начинать с ментором.

----------


## gof

*Кстати назрел интересный вопрос:* курсы ведь не гарантируют трудоустройство, тогда почему нужно гарантировать курсам их оплату?

----------


## TrofiM

Университет и пр. учебные заведения тоже ничего не гарантируют )

----------


## Alex-80

> Подскажите пожалуйста действительно полезные курсы IT программирования.
> Многие говорят что надо начинать с верстки а потом дальше будет видно,курсов большое множество глаза разбегаются)
> А отдать около 7000грн. за курсы как то на ветер не особо хочется.


 если вы любите числа, математику, хорошо с логикой,  вы технарь и готовы вечно ковыряться в коде -  тогда программирование ваша тема, и тут таки да - лучше начинать с верстки, сам начинал с джавы, и все равно спустился до хтмл, что понять вся с первого шага.  Если идете на курсы исключительно из-за прибыльности профессии - шансов мало...Программирование надо очень любить и уметь жертвовать собой. Курсы не дают никакой гарантии, они просто помогают ленивым выучить, то что можно найти самому в сети. Хорошие курсы дают возможность получить ответы на возникшие вопросы во время учебы. В Шаге знаю до конца курсов доживают единицы.

----------


## gof

> Университет и пр. учебные заведения тоже ничего не гарантируют )


 Высшее образование все-таки обязаловка в резюме, а вот курсы каким боком? Да и денюжку в них неси по предоплате.

----------


## cUxhAvEn

> Высшее образование все-таки обязаловка в резюме, а вот курсы каким боком? Да и денюжку в них неси по предоплате.


 — Забудьте все, чему вас учили в институте: вам это не пригодится! 
— Я не учился в институте. 
— Тогда вы нам не подходите, нам нужны только люди с высшим образованием.


Я к тому, что тот же проект на гитхабе с 10-ти минутным собеседованием по нему даст гораздо больше эффекта, нежели все эти справки. Да и тот же фриланс от этого отталкивается.

----------


## gof

> — Забудьте все, чему вас учили в институте: вам это не пригодится! 
> — Я не учился в институте. 
> — Тогда вы нам не подходите, нам нужны только люди с высшим образованием.
> 
> 
> Я к тому, что тот же проект на гитхабе с 10-ти минутным собеседованием по нему даст гораздо больше эффекта, нежели все эти справки. Да и тот же фриланс от этого отталкивается.


 Что тому же тестировщику выкладывать на гитхабе?

----------


## Витюня777

Закончил Frontend Basic школа  Hillel 
Сложновато.думаю пойти на SEO

----------

